# Thunderbolt Source Code



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw a Twitter post from HTC Dev announcing that they released the source code for several phones. When I went to the link, I see that the Thunderbolt is listed:

HTC Thunderbolt - 2.6.32 kernel source code

Was this previously available or did HTC finally decide to honor the GPL? If so, what does this mean for ROM's?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

If this is true this is HUGE news. Assuming the gb kernel source was released this means that custom kernels will no longer have to be created by merging code from several other HTC devices and made to work on our devices. Basically this would mean that roms and kernels are about to get a whole lot smoother and faster since they would be optimized versions of a kernel built for our devices.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

It's just the kernel. It's been out for a long time. Still nothing for the RIL yet.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I know you're excited Mr. OP, but your I think you're slightly confused on the android licenses.

tl;dr since this has been answered before (and you can probably find plenty of info easy if you are really that interested) and many times but:

1) only the kernel is GPL, android OS is under a license that does not force companies to disclose source on distribution (the apache [bsd like] license).

2) htc released the kernel for froyo on the thunderbolt shortly after it came out.

3) htc has released the kernel for every phone they make as far as I know on android.

4) htc will release the kernel for gingerbread on the thunderbolt whenever the OTA is fully released once again (if you want it sooner, ask them...since they should already had released it upon distribution).



kook said:


> Still nothing for the RIL yet.


 RIL is not part of the kernel. It's within the OS itself. No source for it ever, only the compiled libaries one can reverse and the RIL google provide in the android source (which is how cm7 for our phones was done).


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

That kernel was for the 1.12.605.6 software. The initial release. They have not released the source for the mr2 update(1.70.605.0) that came out in july. The gingerbread update got pulled so don't expect that one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> That kernel was for the 1.12.605.6 software. The initial release. They have not released the source for the mr2 update(1.70.605.0) that came out in july.


 Did the kernel change in MR2 ? It may not have.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

It did. That's why you can't use the older custom kernels with it. Now IMO. And others have done a good job hacking some together that work but aren't as good as the genuine thing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

hall said:


> Did the kernel change in MR2 ? It may not have.


Yes, big changes actually. HTC is definitely in violation of the GPL for the linux kernel. This has pushed me to Samsung for my next device. HTC has no intentions of releasing code in accordance with the GPL! It's sad :-( Samsung often releases it before the device is even available. That's what I certainly want!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

Is MR2 the GB release? If so they never really have released it and until they push an OTA update that they stick with there is no violation... If MR2 is GB, I dunno


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

No mr2 was the 1.70.605.0 froyo update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"cbizzle said:


> Is MR2 the GB release? If so they never really have released it and until they push an OTA update that they stick with there is no violation... If MR2 is GB, I dunno


No its not. MR2 was froyo and been out awhile


----------



## ShanDestromp (Jul 25, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Samsung often releases it before the device is even available. That's what I certainly want!
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Might want to research that a bit more, I had a galaxy s from good ole Sammy and getting ANYTHING from them was worse than pulling teeth. Plus at least with the t959 the hardware was junk, especially the GPS. Most units were lucky to be accurate to 50 Meters, my 'bolt gets down to 6 FEET pretty regularly.
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Why aren't we getting source code?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

All they legally would have to give us is the kernel, and that only will happen when they feel like it or if we raise enough stink about it. Either way its easier to wait.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------

